# So in order to be allowed to take your Journey and Master license tests in Georgia..



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

you've got to have a Master Plumber and two Licensed Journeyman provided as references. Seriously? I don't think I know a licensed Journeyman, hell most of the Plumbers out of the Savannah and Brunswick Locals arent licensed. This law is so pro union its crazy. 

I don't really know what to do, any advice? It seems my only option is to join the Union and commute 5 hours a day... not a very good option.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

So, you are an apprentice? Who are you serving your apprenticeship under? That person would be your reference. "Yes, he worked this many hours"

Union or non-union has **** to do with it.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> you've got to have a Master Plumber and two Licensed Journeyman provided as references. Seriously? I don't think I know a licensed Journeyman, hell most of the Plumbers out of the Savannah and Brunswick Locals arent licensed. This law is so pro union its crazy.
> 
> I don't really know what to do, any advice? It seems my only option is to join the Union and commute 5 hours a day... not a very good option.


Isn't there a Master who would be willing to take you on and vouch for you? Surely there have to be Master Plumbers who are not in the union.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Isn't there a Master who would be willing to take you on and vouch for you? Surely there have to be Master Plumbers who are not in the union.


 
The guy I work for would make me sign a non-compete contract, IF he would do it at all. Even if he did sign, I'd have to have either two more master plumbers or two journeyman to do it. 

The only Master Plumbers I know own their own companies, thus signing for me would potentially be helping out a eventual competitor. I don't see that happening.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> So, you are an apprentice? Who are you serving your apprenticeship under? That person would be your reference. "Yes, he worked this many hours"
> 
> Union or non-union has **** to do with it.


My ass it doesnt, and my "reference" would have to agree. He doesnt see ANY of the Plumbers he has employed getting certs as beneficial to him because they could leave, according to his logic.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> My ass it doesnt, and my "reference" would have to agree. He doesnt see ANY of the Plumbers he has employed getting certs as beneficial to him because they could leave, according to his logic.


So these guys who won't reference you are union? They are the ones who you should be pissed at.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> So these guys who won't reference you are union? They are the ones who you should be pissed at.


 
None are in the Union and the Union people I know arent licensed either. Nobody except the guys that actually own Plumbing companies are licensed, its absolutely retarded.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

This entire thread is total B.S. IF you want to take the test call the state plumbing board. I'm sure they will find a way to take your money if you can provide proof you have been an apprentice and working in the field. If they refuse you then consider moving out of GA.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I must be a little slow, but if hardly any of the union plumbers are licensed, how is this a union thing?


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> This entire thread is total B.S. IF you want to take the test call the state plumbing board. I'm sure they will find a way to take your money if you can provide proof you have been an apprentice and working in the field. If they refuse you then consider moving out of GA.


Well thats what I want to know you freaking xxxx! I'm trying to figure out my options, not cry on your shoulder. I figure because so many "great" plumbing "masters" post here, I thought people would be just a little more open minded to the questions. 

And move out of Georgia? GTFO.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

Colgar said:


> I must be a little slow, but if hardly any of the union plumbers are licensed, how is this a union thing?


 
The Union, from what the Local bosses tell me, want all people Plumbing in Georgia licensed. Makes sense, and I agree. But in order to do that, you've pretty much got to get it through the Union because A. Being a upstart plumber and being forced to get refers from your future competitors is nearly impossible B. The Coastal Union Locals can't keep Union Plumbers, everybody jumps to Pipe fitting, thus they need the flow of aspiring Licensed Plumbers through their doors.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> Well thats what I want to know you freaking xxxx! I'm trying to figure out my options, not cry on your shoulder. I figure because so many "great" plumbing "masters" post here, I thought people would be just a little more open minded to the questions.
> 
> And move out of Georgia? GTFO.


I reviewed the application, it says 3 references, 2 journeyman and 1 master saying that they know your work and are of good character. What is the big deal?

You need to edit your post. Your response to TM was uncalled for.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> Well thats what I want to know you freaking xxxx! I'm trying to figure out my options, not cry on your shoulder. I figure because so many "great" plumbing "masters" post here, I thought people would be just a little more open minded to the questions.
> 
> And move out of Georgia? GTFO.


If you were not an @#$% you would call the Licensing board and explain your situation but it looks like your a +++++++ and thats probably the real reason nobody will sign anything for you so you come here looking for a shortcut around the regulations already inplace to keep @#$% like you from getting a license. $%^%$# %$#@!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> Well thats what I want to know you freaking xxxx!


 
I have a feeling that working with you would involve lots of cursing and tool throwing.

MAINTAIN!!!:yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

This guy must not undrstand what his local goverment representatives are for. When you have a problem like this you call one of them and explain your situation that you live in the woods and theres nobody around but your potential competition to sign for you and thats a conflict of intrest. It all goes back to not knowing jack about jack and thats why nobody will probably sign in the 1st place. This would be the last place i came looking for help with an issue like that. I think he's fishing for sombody on here to sign off for him.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn Dave, TM tried to help you, CALL the State Board in Macon, explain your problems, they most likely wont give a damn but its worth a try. If you want your license bad enough you will figure it out.
We are trying to help you. Do like I did and figure it out by yourself


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you considered barber college?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I will say this for the record. If you can provide proof that you have worked as an apprentice under a licensed plumber and you have had your apprentice card they will hafta have more than "Nobody will sign for you" as an excuse for not letting you take that test. How long have you had your apprentice license and how long have you worked in the field and actually got a paycheck and paid tax so you can prove you were working?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Here in North Carolina, (and most states I assume) a licensed plumber cannot refuse to sign for his employees. And I don't think they can require a signed non-compete clause before they sign it. They can ask for a signed non-compete clause, but you can refuse that at the risk of being fired of course. I got my license when I was ready to go out on my own, and my old employer signed for it no problem. He didn't ask for a non-compete clause, but if he had, I would have simply quit and then ask him for the signature on the license test application.
Employers are required to sign for their employees, as long as the hours, etc, are there. If they refuse, complain to the state board about it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I will say this for the record. If you can provide proof that you have worked as an apprentice under a licensed plumber and you have had your apprentice card they will hafta have more than "Nobody will sign for you" as an excuse for not letting you take that test. How long have you had your apprentice license and how long have you worked in the field and actually got a paycheck and paid tax so you can prove you were working?



This is true in California as well.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

When I got my license the state required 3 MASTER PLUMBERs to sign your application, your lucky you dont hafta do that!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Commercial service plumber for 5 1/2 yrs and no licensed plumbers know your work?, hard for us to believe. Did you not know this was coming? This is your career. Georgia regs. don't seem to be Union/ Non-Union to me, just SOP. As far as a non-compete clause, SOP. At least for a master working for me. Get back in the discussion, I would like to hear more.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

service guy said:


> And I don't think they can require a signed non-compete clause before they sign it. They can ask for a signed non-compete clause, but you can refuse that at the risk of being fired of course. I got my license when I was ready to go out on my own,


IMO. That is the right attitude. We all have the options to be in business for ourselves. When we near that time we should be prepared to cut the cord and jump in the shark tank. Not expecting help from anyone.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess I still don't see the union non uion thing but that's ok. I don't need anymore explained.

Looks like you're gonna have to think outside the box. Contact licensee's in a different part of the state for references? Don't forget, almost anything can be bought for the right price- not that I'm advocating that.:whistling2:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> Well thats what I want to know you freaking xxxx! I'm trying to figure out my options, not cry on your shoulder. I figure because so many "great" plumbing "masters" post here, I thought people would be just a little more open minded to the questions.
> 
> And move out of Georgia? GTFO.


:thumbup:now we go to insults! definitely won't get my vote!!! i say boot him!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I will say this for the record. If you can provide proof that you have worked as an apprentice under a licensed plumber and you have had your apprentice card they will hafta have more than "Nobody will sign for you" as an excuse for not letting you take that test. How long have you had your apprentice license and how long have you worked in the field and actually got a paycheck and paid tax so you can prove you were working?


:thumbup:same goes in Calif. have your apprentice card and the hours plus the cash equals the journeyman test you pass you get title!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> So, you are an apprentice? Who are you serving your apprenticeship under? That person would be your reference. "Yes, he worked this many hours"
> 
> Union or non-union has **** to do with it.


 
You never answered my question in the SECOND post of the thread. You are either:
1. An apprentice serving under a licensed contractor 
2. An un-licensed contractor trying to get licensed with no paper trail of your prior experience because you had no licensed employer.
3. You work for a licensed contractor who won't sign for you. (I believe they have to sign for you) Do you have W-2's to prove your hours of working under a licensed contractor.

p.s. Name calling is not tolerated here. Never do it again. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I looked around on the SOS website and dont see anything about licensed plumbers having to sign anything for any new applicant. I will call monday and ask.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> You never answered my question in the SECOND post of the thread. You are either:
> 1. An apprentice serving under a licensed contractor
> 2. An un-licensed contractor trying to get licensed with no paper trail of your prior experience because you had no licensed employer.
> 3. You work for a licensed contractor who won't sign for you. (I believe they have to sign for you) Do you have W-2's to prove your hours of working under a licensed contractor.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Here you have to pass the test before you even begin to send in paper work for the License. I would pursue trying to get through that part first. Let me know what day(s) you sign up for the test. I'd like to take it the same day(s) at the same place. I don't know your code, but im sure I could pass it with no problems. I enjoy a challenge every now and then.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Here you have to pass the test before you even begin to send in paper work for the License. I would pursue trying to get through that part first. Let me know what day(s) you sign up for the test. I'd like to take it the same day(s) at the same place. I don't know your code, but im sure I could pass it with no problems. I enjoy a challenge every now and then.


 
The last test I passed was the Apgar. It is a pretty rigorous test of skill:laughing: It is given daily, somewhere....


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> When I got my license the state required 3 MASTER PLUMBERs to sign your application, your lucky you dont hafta do that!


Indeed. How did you manage that?


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Commercial service plumber for 5 1/2 yrs and no licensed plumbers know your work?, hard for us to believe. Did you not know this was coming? This is your career. Georgia regs. don't seem to be Union/ Non-Union to me, just SOP. As far as a non-compete clause, SOP. At least for a master working for me. Get back in the discussion, I would like to hear more.


Not know this was coming? Im not in a position where I need to do it, but want to do it, and you are correct, this is my career, and yeah, I had no idea what was in store just to be able to take the test. I'm working to take these steps because I love the trade and I will be a Plumber forever. That said, the company I work for for is owned by a guy that got grandfathered into the Union, left the day he got his license. Hired people to do the work and spends his days pretending he didnt get rich from Plumbing, but "real estate" and "being really smarts". He's not a real Plumber, the guys I work with are.

But yeah, again, I/We don't work with other companies on Jobs. We have to come behind other companies because of handyman job quility but I don't work closely with Licensed Plumbers, I don't understand why that would be hard to believe. I cover a service area of 250 miles, I'm not in any one place longer then a day or two.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I looked around on the SOS website and dont see anything about licensed plumbers having to sign anything for any new applicant. I will call monday and ask.


Page One of DL'd App Form:

The Applicant named on this form is required to furnish evidence of his or her ability, experience, and professional skill in the field of Plumbing. The applicant is required to furnish the State Construction Industry Licensing Board, Division of Master and Journeyman Plumbers with **THREE professional references attesting to his or her qualifications. These references must be licensed plumbers with at least one reference from a Master Plumber. These references must have worked directly with the individual on Plumbing projects.***


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> Not know this was coming? Im not in a position where I need to do it, but want to do it, and you are correct, this is my career, and yeah, I had no idea what was in store just to be able to take the test. I'm working to take these steps because I love the trade and I will be a Plumber forever. That said, the company I work for for is owned by a guy that got grandfathered into the Union, left the day he got his license. Hired people to do the work and spends his days pretending he didnt get rich from Plumbing, but "real estate" and "being really smarts". He's not a real Plumber, the guys I work with are.
> 
> But yeah, again, I/We don't work with other companies on Jobs. We have to come behind other companies because of handyman job quility but I don't work closely with Licensed Plumbers, I don't understand why that would be hard to believe. I cover a service area of 250 miles, I'm not in any one place longer then a day or two.


Are you registered with the state as an apprentice? What does the Georgia test consist of?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh well looks like you cant get your license:laughing: Rules are rules...see ya. Now if you dont like that answer call your local state representative's office and explain yourself and maybe they will help you. If not go get your signatures or find another type work. It seems like your community would let you be a plumber when you grow up and if not i would pack my tool's up and hack away somewhere else where I was welcomed:laughing:


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If you were not an @#$% you would call the Licensing board and explain your situation but it looks like your a +++++++ and thats probably the real reason nobody will sign anything for you so you come here looking for a shortcut around the regulations already inplace to keep @#$% like you from getting a license. $%^%$# %$#@!


I ask a question, you pop in and say this whole discussion is B.S, and here you bang on me for wanting to take short cuts and that nobody will sign for me because I'm a piece of crap for a person. Really. It was you who started this dialog off by calling my questions B.S, why so shocked that I would take offense to that? I'm truely dumbfounded.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Oh well looks like you cant get your license:laughing: Rules are rules...see ya. Now if you dont like that answer call your local state representative's office and explain yourself and maybe they will help you. If not go get your signatures or find another type work. It seems like your community would let you be a plumber when you grow up and if not i would pack my tool's up and hack away somewhere else where I was welcomed:laughing:


 
Do you wear an adult diaper?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> Page One of DL'd App Form:
> 
> The Applicant named on this form is required to furnish evidence of his or her ability, experience, and professional skill in the field of Plumbing. The applicant is required to furnish the State Construction Industry Licensing Board, Division of Master and Journeyman Plumbers with **THREE professional references attesting to his or her qualifications. These references must be licensed plumbers with at least one reference from a Master Plumber. These references must have worked directly with the individual on Plumbing projects.***


What I was referring to was that us Masters are not binded by law to sign any new applicant form, meaning we don't hafta sign if we don't want to.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Are you registered with the state as an apprentice? What does the Georgia test consist of?


No, I'm wanting to take my apprentice test once I resolve this app/refer thing.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> What I was referring to was that us Masters are not binded by law to sign any new applicant form, meaning we don't hafta sign if we don't want to.:thumbsup:


Right, you wouldnt by chance know any secrets of the universe would you? I figured I'd ask, its not everyday I get to talk to a master.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

service guy said:


> Here in North Carolina, (and most states I assume) a licensed plumber cannot refuse to sign for his employees. And I don't think they can require a signed non-compete clause before they sign it. They can ask for a signed non-compete clause, but you can refuse that at the risk of being fired of course. I got my license when I was ready to go out on my own, and my old employer signed for it no problem. He didn't ask for a non-compete clause, but if he had, I would have simply quit and then ask him for the signature on the license test application.
> Employers are required to sign for their employees, as long as the hours, etc, are there. If they refuse, complain to the state board about it.


Yeah, you know, I want to avoid all of that. I want to get all of my licenses and certs so when the time comes, I am prepared. I wouldnt ask the owner of the company I work for to sign, if I did, he's assume I was planning on leaving and taking some of the big accounts with me.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> 3. You work for a licensed contractor who won't sign for you. (I believe they have to sign for you) Do you have W-2's to prove your hours of working under a licensed contractor.


I have all of my W-2s, yes. Getting him to sign is not a option, that would ruin the Kodak moment when he finds out I am a licensed Plumber.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

All of the sudden, I am hearing "Dueling Banjos" playing. I work a rural area, but this is kind of bazaar.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> Right, you wouldnt by chance know any secrets of the universe would you? I figured I'd ask, its not everyday I get to talk to a master.


I dont know secrets of the universe but I do know how to get a Plumbing License.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> All of the sudden, I am hearing "Dueling Banjos" playing. I work a rural area, but this is kind of bazaar.


Bizarre too.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> No, I'm wanting to take my apprentice test once I resolve this app/refer thing.



Wait a sec. Are you trying to be an apprentice or a Master plumber. Im so confused.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Bizarre too.


So much for spellchecker..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Are any of your co-workers licensed? Except the boss, of course.

Here is what I believe: You have been in the plumbing profession for the years you stated, doing plumbing.

You don't want your boss to know you are going for licensure due to the fact you want him to be surprised.

He never did any paperwork on you because he didn't have to. You would want a raise anyway.

The way I see it, there are 2 ways for you to procure your license:

1. Start from scratch with a legitimate company. Working toward licensure from day one.

2.Bribery

In your state I can see why the rules are the way they are. It's your basic good ole boys network. The contractors don't want more competition. 

Sneaky and smart at the same time.

Good luck. That's all I got for you.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Are any of your co-workers licensed? Except the boss, of course.
> 
> Here is what I believe: You have been in the plumbing profession for the years you stated, doing plumbing.
> 
> ...


Luckily, an x coworker of mine passed his test after the fourth try, and became licensed. After I passed mine, on the first try(), he filled my form right on out for me. We have a plan, we feel that it is OUR turn to be the big dogs in this town. We both have a great time too, asking each other about how to get more clientel, and lying like hell to each other about it.:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> So much for spellchecker..


It worked, you spelled bazaar correctly, but the definition of bazaar is an open air market, similar to a flea market.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*send it in with one and see what happens*

there should be at least a licensed jouryman on every plumbing job in georgia . you can send your application in with one refernce from a master plumber they will take it if you work for a small company


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It worked, you spelled bazaar correctly, but the definition of bazaar is an open air market, similar to a flea market.


So are you insinuating that I might need grammar checker also? :yes:


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Are any of your co-workers licensed? Except the boss, of course.
> 
> Here is what I believe: You have been in the plumbing profession for the years you stated, doing plumbing.
> 
> ...


A legitimate company? I've yet to see one. The only good work I've seen are Plumbers that came from a company in South Carolina that Food Lion uses, them and a Company out of Jax Florida that does big work for Publix.

BTW, you said "He never did any paperwork on you", what kind of paperwork would that be? I thought working under a master plumber was enough as far as getting my license goes?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> So are you insinuating that I might need grammar checker also? :yes:


Now would I do that?


I have a deer hanging from a tree limb in my backyard right now with blood draining through it's nose into a bucket and snow collecting on it's ass, I really don't have time to insulate anything.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I found a button that says "Automatically Translate to English" I will try it next time...


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I dont know secrets of the universe but I do know how to get a Plumbing License.:thumbsup:


Sorry, I heard "us Masters" and thought I picked up on one of those wacky tradesman superiority complexes.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> Sorry, I heard "us Masters" and thought I picked up on one of those wacky tradesman superiority complexes.


Nope. just tellin it like it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Nope. just tellin it like it is.:thumbsup:


Keep tellin it like it is bro, stay golden ponyboy.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> Keep tellin it like it is bro, stay golden ponyboy.


I dunno, which one of ya got the license?:no:


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel like weighing in here. As ILPlumber says, no name calling, so I'll just base my comments on the facts as you have presented them and go from there. I hope my insight proves to be useful to you.

You are a snivelling whiner. You aren't worthy of carrying the tools of most people on this site. I have no doubt you are struggling, people like you always do and that's why they have programs like welfare, to assist people too feeble to look after themselves, because that's how you portray yourself to me. If you are looking for advice, you've come to the right place. But if you think some snot nose wannabe such as yourself can just rip people a new one because your sensitivities feel violated, good for you. If getting a licence is so damned important to you, and you feel emminently qualified to get it, then get the bloody thing. Like anything in the world that is worth having, it takes some work on your part. I personally think there is a reason no one wants to support you, other people manage to get their licence, so whats your problem? Anyway, if a move isn't in the cards for you (as was suggested in an earlier post), perhaps a career change. Can I make a suggestion that would be a good fit for you? Well, then again no, it would be better for you to figure your new career out on your own, good for character building. But I would recommend practising saying, over and over, "would you like fries with that?", so you'll really ace the interview.

That'll be five cents please.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> Yeah, you know, I want to avoid all of that. I want to get all of my licenses and certs so when the time comes, I am prepared. I wouldnt ask the owner of the company I work for to sign, if I did, he's assume I was planning on leaving and taking some of the big accounts with me.


 You know what they say about assuming...
You never know, he might think you're just trying to better yourself. You won't know till you ask...


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

nipthedog said:


> I feel like weighing in here. As ILPlumber says, no name calling, so I'll just base my comments on the facts as you have presented them and go from there. I hope my insight proves to be useful to you.
> 
> You are a snivelling whiner. You aren't worthy of carrying the tools of most people on this site. I have no doubt you are struggling, people like you always do and that's why they have programs like welfare, to assist people too feeble to look after themselves, because that's how you portray yourself to me. If you are looking for advice, you've come to the right place. But if you think some snot nose wannabe such as yourself can just rip people a new one because your sensitivities feel violated, good for you. If getting a licence is so damned important to you, and you feel emminently qualified to get it, then get the bloody thing. Like anything in the world that is worth having, it takes some work on your part. I personally think there is a reason no one wants to support you, other people manage to get their licence, so whats your problem? Anyway, if a move isn't in the cards for you (as was suggested in an earlier post), perhaps a career change. Can I make a suggestion that would be a good fit for you? Well, then again no, it would be better for you to figure your new career out on your own, good for character building. But I would recommend practising saying, over and over, "would you like fries with that?", so you'll really ace the interview.
> 
> That'll be five cents please.


HAHAHA Thats what I call a Seal clubbin good post bro, I nearly choked up my coffee laughing. Yes, I really don't know where you get "nobody will help me" and "wanting something for nothing", wow, are you sure you and "TheMaster" arent the same person? I've been in the field for six years, not six months, and I've had to come behind enough Master Plumbers to know being licensed doesnt mean **** in respect to actual Plumbing work, not in Georgia. I'd wager, a large percentage of people calling themselves Plumbers are just con men that use other people to get ahead. Don't act like I've walked into the moralists King Arthurs court because probability says there are just as many of those scumbags on this forum as there are on the streets, shaming my trade.

You and The Master have apparently mistaken me for some lonely child, not to long off the breast milk which is strange because my original post only asked for clarification and info before The Master told me this discussion was B.S. I never once said "Please help me licensed Plumbers, will someone give me a license? Its so dark and cold in this hard world."


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> You know what they say about assuming...
> You never know, he might think you're just trying to better yourself. You won't know till you ask...


Touche


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like you need to learn the secret handshake and get down on your knees..............................

This is the most bazaar/bizar/bizarre thread I've read in some time.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> I ask a question, you pop in and say this whole discussion is B.S, and here you bang on me for wanting to take short cuts and that nobody will sign for me because I'm a piece of crap for a person. Really. It was you who started this dialog off by calling my questions B.S, why so shocked that I would take offense to that? I'm truely dumbfounded.





DaveClinch said:


> Do you wear an adult diaper?


 It is B.S. because you haven't even attempted to get a signature yet because your afraid of what they will do when you ask. Thats pitiful. Thats not how a man acts.
I'm not shocked and after reading your posts that you dont have or cant get a license. Your not very smart. 
The diaper comment was childish....that type comment should be avoided here on the forum. Again it doesn't surprise me you cant achieve your goals with your attitude. Maybe get a relative or a lawyer do your calling for you so they will get somthing done..its obvious you have no clue how to handle your business. Grow up alittle and maybe you'll get your license.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> you've got to have a Master Plumber and two Licensed Journeyman provided as references. Seriously? I don't think I know a licensed Journeyman, hell most of the Plumbers out of the Savannah and Brunswick Locals arent licensed. This law is so pro union its crazy.
> 
> I don't really know what to do, any advice? It seems my only option is to join the Union and commute 5 hours a day... not a very good option.


I guess the problem I am having with your complaint is similar regulations apply in all of the States I am licensed in. It has nothing to do with a State where the Union is strong or not. It has to do with showing proof you are qualified. If you are working for a man who will not give you a reference you are either not qualified or you are working for the wrong man. 

On another note, I couldn't help but notice your State requires you to have a Journeyman's License to work on Plumbing.

​LICENSES REQUIRED ​
Master Plumber Licenses are required of persons who contract for plumbing services. 
Journeyman Plumber Licenses are required of persons, other than Master Plumbers, who install, maintain, alter, or repair plumbing fixtures and systems under the direction of a master plumber. 
See §43-14-2 of the enclosed Excerpts from the Board Laws and Rules for definitions and §43-14-13 for exemptions to the requirements. 


http://sos.georgia.gov/acrobat/PLB/48 Plumbers Application.pdf

So I guess the question would be, do you have your Journeyman's License?

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm assuming your boss doesn't use the internet. Posting your real name and creating a thread with this much drama could definitely ruin the Kodak moment!

Good luck with finding your way. I don't doubt your analysis of your situation. We live in an area where there are very few real plumbers. Navigating the licensing is also a nightmare - every time you call for clarification, you get a different answer.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> I never once said "Please help me licensed Plumbers, will someone give me a license? Its so dark and cold in this hard world."


 WTF do you want then? Man up if you want a license and ask for the signatures....if you dont have the nuts to do that then stfu.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok I have had enough.....I'm calling macon,GA on monday am and act like I'm an idiot from Douglas,GA.(I'm sure they will have no problem believing that) and present your case in your words and see what answer I get about taking the test without signatures if i have proof I have been working in the field for 6 years. So anyone want to predict the answer? Keep in mind I have skills on the phone:thumbsup: I might even be a lawyer representing a client on monday...who knows:laughing: I've done it before:laughing:
I shall report back:jester:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> WTF do you want then? Man up if you want a license and ask for the signatures....if you dont have the nuts to do that then stfu.


You're mean..................


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Ok I have had enough.....I'm calling macon,GA on monday am and act like I'm an idiot from Douglas,GA.(I'm sure they will have no problem believing that) and present your case in your words and see what answer I get about taking the test without signatures if i have proof I have been working in the field for 6 years. So anyone want to predict the answer? Keep in mind I have skills on the phone:thumbsup: I might even be a lawyer representing a client on monday...who knows:laughing: I've done it before:laughing:
> I shall report back:jester:


I have no doubt that you will present your situation and see what their response is, then approach it from the proper angle to achieve your goal. Where there is a will, there is a way. I would bet on you.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes I would like to speak with someone about an issue my client is having with the requirements to take the state plumbing exam. Sure i will hold,thank you. (music playing for a minute or two) Yes sir this is Mr. xx with Dudley Ross and Lagum and I have a client thats having a difficult time meeting the requirements for the state plumbing exam and I would like your advice on a possible solution. Yes sir i can explain. My client lives in a small community and can only get one master plumber to sign for him and this one signature is his current employer for whom he has worked as a licensed apprentice for 6 years. There are simply no other licensed plumbers in the area who are willing to accept the competition that may arise out of my clients passing of the state exam. Yes sir I understand that the rules state you must have three signatures.....shall I take this matter up with the states Attorney generals office? May I have your name and state ID number for my records? Yes sir I will hold. You say he can take the test now? Oh you will sign off for him? Thank you for handling this matter and I will advise my client to contact you. Happy Holidays.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Yes I would like to speak with someone about an issue my client is having with the requirements to take the state plumbing exam. Sure i will hold,thank you. (music playing for a minute or two) Yes sir this is Mr. xx with Dudley Ross and Lagum and I have a client thats having a difficult time meeting the requirements for the state plumbing exam and I would like your advice on a possible solution. Yes sir i can explain. My client lives in a small community and can only get one master plumber to sign for him and this one signature is his current employer for whom he has worked as a licensed apprentice for 6 years. There are simply no other licensed plumbers in the area who are willing to accept the competition that may arise out of my clients passing of the state exam. Yes sir I understand that the rules state you must have three signatures.....shall I take this matter up with the states Attorney generals office? May I have your name and state ID number for my records? Yes sir I will hold. You say he can take the test now? Oh you will sign off for him? Thank you for handling this matter and I will advise my client to contact you. Happy Holidays.


Well sir, i am sorry to inform you that the rules are for everyone, if we compromise the rules for you then we would hafta compromise for everyone and that is not acceptable. If you feel your being treated unfairly you can take it up with the state plumbing board.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Well sir, i am sorry to inform you that the rules are for everyone, if we compromise the rules for you then we would hafta compromise for everyone and that is not acceptable. If you feel your being treated unfairly you can take it up with the state plumbing board.:thumbsup:


 I understand your position and would like that in writing from your office so i can proceed with legal action on the grounds my client has a constitutional right to obtain a license issued by the state without having his potential competition having say in the matter. 
.......................................................................................
You would get some attention and they would figure out a way for him to take that test. Any lawyer in my city would take that case just to get on TV and it would be on the news.:thumbup: Now thats a story for these hard economic times.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres the deal. That law has never been challenged or it wouldn't be on the books anymore. It's very clear theres a conflict of intrest here and i dont see how any judge wouldn't agree. The man says he has proof that he's been working as an apprentice for 6 years. I think a judge would agree he should be able to take the state exam. Its never been challenged because its not a freakin issue because I believe the state would allow him to take the test.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It sounds like he is currently working as a plumber without the State required Journeyman's license. In California that would extend the period to try and get his license by one year. It also means his boss (for sending him out as a plumber) and everyone he knows (since he doesn't know anyone who is licensed) is also breaking the law.

Mark


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> It sounds like he is currently working as a plumber without the State required Journeyman's license. In California that would extend the period to try and get his license by one year. It also means his boss (for sending him out as a plumber) and everyone he knows (since he doesn't know anyone who is licensed) is also breaking the law.
> 
> Mark


 Most of the people in charge here want to help young guys get a license and do things the right way. Its how they get their revenue so its in their best intrest to have a steady flow of money coming in the door and a steady flow of qualified people working. If nobody has plumbing license around him that should wake the head man up and look into whats going on in Brunswick because its costing them revenue. But like i said in my 1st post on this subject...His story is B.S. hes not telling everything.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

To tell the GODS honest truth i would attempt to get the license the proper way and if that failed I would work without a license until I got hauled into jail and cause a big stink about the whole thing and I would continue to work and tell them the only way to stop me is to lock me up and keep me locked up. <serious too i'm not joking. Then if I got no satisfaction from all that i would pack my **** up and move to a place that wants me.
You could have your preacher write a letter to the state on church stationary and all your friends and family write letters and people in your community to vouch for your eagerness to take that test and about your character and their knowing about you working as an apprentice...old high school teachers can write letters. Talk to an engineer and see if he would consider helping you with a letter to the state board. In other words you might have 1 master plumber sign for you and 50 other letters written on your behalf to let you take the test. I dont see how they could deny that. How about your local plumbing inspector??? Isn't he licensed plumber?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You are basically so far past screwed you cannot see the light from screwed. 

Keep working unlicensed or start fresh with some kind of training. 

This thread is quite humorous. Hi!, I'm Dave Clinch unlicensed plumber, nice to meet ya.....


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> You are basically so far past screwed you cannot see the light from screwed.
> 
> Keep working unlicensed or start fresh with some kind of training.
> 
> This thread is quite humorous. Hi!, I'm Dave Clinch unlicensed plumber, nice to meet ya.....


 
HAHAHA Right, after talking to the people at the SOS office as well as the Local Union coordinator, its seems everything you've said here is incorrect :thumbsup:

The SOS does not recognize or require apprenticeship, experience with a Master Plumber and proof of hours @ work as well as work quility, are all that is required. 

I also asked the LC about you're comments that I should for some reason start over, his response was "LOL, you should probably stop talking to those internet Plumbers. Experience is experience, and what you have constitutes the SOS requirements."

As for the referrals, he explained to me the loopholes. 

Thanks for all the help :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> It sounds like he is currently working as a plumber without the State required Journeyman's license. In California that would extend the period to try and get his license by one year. It also means his boss (for sending him out as a plumber) and everyone he knows (since he doesn't know anyone who is licensed) is also breaking the law.
> 
> Mark


 
Georgia is not California, and if my boss is breaking the law, then so is the Union. Somebody should call the Police.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> Georgia is not California, and if my boss is breaking the law, then so is the Union. Somebody should call the Police.


Well , Tell us what you worked out!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> HAHAHA Right, after talking to the people at the SOS office as well as the Local Union coordinator, its seems everything you've said here is incorrect :thumbsup:
> 
> The SOS does not recognize or require apprenticeship, experience with a Master Plumber and proof of hours @ work as well as work quility, are all that is required.
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHAT WE WHERE TELLING YOU!

It seems we provoked you into making the call. You should be thanking the internet plumbers.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> HAHAHA Right, after talking to the people at the SOS office as well as the Local Union coordinator, its seems everything you've said here is incorrect :thumbsup:
> 
> The SOS does not recognize or require apprenticeship, experience with a Master Plumber and proof of hours @ work as well as work quility, are all that is required.
> 
> ...


 
Well it looks as if youve figured all this out by yourself.:laughing: I think the LC gave you good advice about the "internet plumbers". Sorry i couldnt help ya or just give ya a license, you deserve it.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> This entire thread is total B.S. IF you want to take the test call the state plumbing board. I'm sure they will find a way to take your money if you can provide proof you have been an apprentice and working in the field. If they refuse you then consider moving out of GA.


Does this post I made make sense to you now? Thats what I thought:laughing: All it takes is a phone call:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

daveclinch said:


> hahaha Right, After Talking To The People At The Sos Office As Well As The Local Union Coordinator, Its Seems Everything You've Said Here Is Incorrect :thumbsup:
> 
> The Sos Does Not Recognize Or Require Apprenticeship, Experience With A Master Plumber And Proof Of Hours @ Work As Well As Work Quility, Are All That Is Required.
> 
> ...


How's this for internet plumbing?...
View attachment pipes2.bmp


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> The SOS does not recognize or require apprenticeship, experience with a Master Plumber and proof of hours @ work as well as work quility, are all that is required.


I call experience with a master plumber with proof of hours worked an apprenticeship:whistling2: What do you call it?:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> Georgia is not California, and if my boss is breaking the law, then so is the Union. Somebody should call the Police.


Interesting, you've been at this almost 6-years and just figured out what is needed. We've been trying to help you for 3-days and you want to mock us? Sounds like you need to grow some man tools. 

I posted a link to the "Georgia State Construction Industry License Board - Division of Master Plumbers and Journeyman Plumber" which clearly states you have to have a State Journeyman's Card to work as a Plumber. If you are now saying you are an Apprentice and not a Plumber than it does not apply to you.

Mark


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello, sorry for the slow response, I've been busy doing licensed plumbing work. You really piss me off for the reasons the other "internet plumbers" alluded to. I spent 30 fawkin seconds on Google to find what I needed. I was nice enough to snip it out and highlight the pertinant parts for you. 

I have a slow day tomorrow since all my licensed work is running smoothly, I believe I will report you to the plumbing inspection department down there. 

The only thing worse than an internet plumber is an un-licensed one. Read below. Thanks for posting on plumbingzone.com and Merry Christmas.

Sorry for the smallish print. Get your cheaters out folks:laughing:


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Dave, your option, not options is to do like everyone else. Work under a Master for the required period, do a good job & then I'm sure he will give you the reference you need. There are no short cuts.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DaveClinch said:


> HAHAHA Right, after talking to the people at the SOS office as well as the Local Union coordinator, its seems everything you've said here is incorrect :thumbsup:
> 
> The SOS does not recognize or require apprenticeship, experience with a Master Plumber and proof of hours @ work as well as work quility, are all that is required.
> 
> ...



That's right. Only a bunch of dumbasses use the internet. Especially dumbass plumbers. Dumbass plumbers use the internets all the time.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

Roger said:


> Hey Dave, your option, not options is to do like everyone else. Work under a Master for the required period, do a good job & then I'm sure he will give you the reference you need. There are no short cuts.


I've got my time in and I never once said I was "looking for short-cuts", but for whatever reason the mod and the rest decided to crucify me like I'm some handyman doing plumbing work because I'm not a licensed journeyman. Simply asking for clarification on the SOS refer. requirements started this ****storm. It is really quite amazing.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Hello, sorry for the slow response, I've been busy doing licensed plumbing work. You really piss me off for the reasons the other "internet plumbers" alluded to. I spent 30 fawkin seconds on Google to find what I needed. I was nice enough to snip it out and highlight the pertinant parts for you.
> 
> I have a slow day tomorrow since all my licensed work is running smoothly, I believe I will report you to the plumbing inspection department down there.
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha, yeah, I'm not going after my Master, I'm going after my journeyman and as I told you the SOS has already said, they do not recognize ANY formal apprenticeship as a requirement, only EXPERIENCE. I do have to wait two years after getting my journeyman to go for my master license but again, I'm not looking for shortcuts, only what I deserve.

Sorry that upsets you enough to threaten me and my family. Godbless.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If you dont have an apprentice license then you need to quit posting. Without that your nothing more than a handyman on this message board. This is for professional plumbers only.


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If you dont have an apprentice license then you need to quit posting. Without that your nothing more than a handyman on this message board. This is for professional plumbers only.


 
Sure, whenever the State of Georgia starts issuing apprentice licenses, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DaveClinch said:


> Sure, whenever the State of Georgia starts issuing apprentice licenses, I'll be sure to let you know.


 So your not a licensed plumber...sorry I guess your going to be banned. If your state doesn't think your important then we dont either.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> So your not a licensed plumber...sorry I guess your going to be banned. If your state doesn't think your important then we dont either.


 
Dave,
Don't listen to TheMaster. You are vey important to me. I enjoy the entertainment. 

So, how you gonna get the required experience to get your journeyman license? Remember, the experience you have does not count.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dave, wuts it worth to you?:devil2: I was born and raised in Thomasville Ga, I know a few owners around there and Cario. I mean, not owners, but Masters.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Dave,
> Don't listen to TheMaster. You are vey important to me. I enjoy the entertainment.
> 
> So, how you gonna get the required experience to get your journeyman license? Remember, the experience you have does not count.


 
I am pretty sure his experience will count at an Apprentice assuming he was working as an Apprentice. Georgia does not require Apprentices to be licensed. If he was working as an illegal plumber I don't see how it could count.

Mark


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I am pretty sure his experience will count at an Apprentice assuming he was working as an Apprentice. Georgia does not require Apprentices to be licensed. If he was working as an illegal plumber I don't see how it could count.
> 
> Mark


IMO, he was working as an illegal plumber.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Dave,
Just buy my book and everything will be alright! :thumbup:










Don't worry...
Be happy...
Everyting gonna be alright....:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*this thread amaazes me....*



ILPlumber said:


> IMO, he was working as an illegal plumber.



What I find funny about this thread is how many fellows like this guy are actually out 
there doing plumbing work completely in a daze and fog....for over 6 years!!! 

Plumbing with their thumbs in their asses, probably half drunk 
and half asleep for some company or Master Plumber that is blowing smoke up their asses.......

and not checking out anythiing for themselves,,,!!,.

hell , unless this fellow was paid* CASh* for the last 6 years he certainly
had his *TAX returns* and PAY stubs....to prove he has been doing plumbing.

you should be able to take your journeymans test,,,

YES...your boss is gonna be surprised when you show him that journeymans card 
probably not in a good way , cause now you are gonna want a raise
which he has been trying to avoid giving you for the last 6 years!!!.........


Their must be something wrong with me because
.I used to encourage my guys to get their journeymans lisc, but it always fell on deaf ears ..
they actually fought and resisted me in trying to help them get their card...

but they still wanted that raise every so often......

they always refused to go to class just one night a week , 
cause that night was ladies night at some bar somewhere in our town,,
now they are all gone bye bye...,


they never had the brains or common sense to take anything serious till they got married and 
their *WIVES * finally made them think of bettering themselves....


have you recently gotten married???
has she made you start wearing a belt to keep your pants up???

*you really ought to thank The Master for pissing you off.....:laughing:*


no go down to get the papers to apply for the next test...

inhale, exhale, inhale , exhale....


..


----------

